# 13-year-old boy kills brother over video game



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2007)

> LANSDOWNE, Pa. (AP) - A 13-year-old boy fatally stabbed his brother with a steak knife after the 16-year-old refused to turn over a video game controller, authorities said.
> Jahmir Ricks was charged with first-degree murder in the death of Antwan Ricks at their home outside Philadelphia. The older boy died of a single stab wound to the chest, police said, and a bent and bloody knife was recovered from the home.
> 
> Lansdowne police said the younger boy told them, "I just stabbed my brother," when they arrived at the home Sunday.
> ...



How stupid people are.

*www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8QEFJEG0&show_article=1


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2007)

Weird. If I'm right then a similar incident happened a few months/years back and was posted in the forum as well?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 18, 2007)

Yah...there was a thread like this before. It was over some Playstation issue.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 18, 2007)

If I remember correctly some father threw her 3 year old daughter far away coz she (mistakely) dropper this xbox or it was wii?? And the poor gal died.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2007)

^^ Yep. Thats was really a very sad incident.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2007)

i think you guys are talking about this thread.

*www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18553604/
*imgred.com/*msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/070508/070508_fresno_hmed_11a.h2.jpg


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

I knew gaming is addictive but this much. Never thought of that...
I will be keeping an eye on what happens to tat boy next.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 18, 2007)

BAP RE!! me and my bro also used to fight for playin games and doin other stuffs on computer. and sometimes it used to really get very nasty. we used to fight a lot over this. then our father decided that each 1 will hav a shift of 1hr after which 1 has to give computer to the other. but this also didnt help coz we use to tell ABHI MERA EK HOUR NAHI HUA TUM BHAG YAHAN SE 
then it was decided by our father that each will get computer for a day . hence we used to get computer on each alternate day. but again we use to disturb each other a lot. AH I REMEMBER THOSE DAY. now i m in BANGALORE doin engg and he is in kota preparin for IIT JEE.my brother was here with id called EXPERNO1.ah we miss those fights a lot.  
SOMETIMES WE DO USED TO THREATEN EACH OTHER WITH HAMMER  OR SOMETHING BUT IT NEVER GOT SO NASTY TO LIKE THE ABOVE NEWS.THAT NEWS IS SIMPLY WIERD


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

Now people will blame the GAme manufacturer and demand their ban, while it peoples stupididty.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 18, 2007)

bap re! this dark side of moon is still here. why is he not banned?


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

Why do you want me banned?I took revenge,that even satisfied you isn't it


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2007)

IDIOT . When will these firang ppl learn.


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 18, 2007)

WHOA he actually stabbed his brother just for a video game....i wonder what his parents wud've done to that guy.
PS-pls spmeone keep this thread updated with further news bout that guy.m really curious


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 18, 2007)

stupidity at its best


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hrmmm...in the U.S. it would seem that "sibling rivalry" is the most socially accepted form of violence.  "Boys will be boys" they say.  Too, too sad.

I think the parents should be held accountable (at least partially).  If the parents had enforced an environment where this level of sibling rivalry wasn't accepted, then this wouldn't happen.  And if the parents attempted to enforce this environment, and the child was still unruly and violent, they should have sought help.

In my mind there is never just cause for an incident like this.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 18, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Hrmmm...in the U.S. it would seem that "sibling rivalry" is the most socially accepted form of violence.  "Boys will be boys" they say.  Too, too sad.
> 
> I think the parents should be held accountable (at least partially).  If the parents had enforced an environment where this level of sibling rivalry wasn't accepted, then this wouldn't happen.  And if the parents attempted to enforce this environment, and the child was still unruly and violent, they should have sought help.
> 
> In my mind there is never just cause for an incident like this.


Totally agree man .


----------



## chesss (Jul 18, 2007)

> When will these firang ppl learn.


 arre firangi ko kyun blame karte ho. Haven't you heard of witch hunting stories in India   *southasia.oneworld.net/article/view/151277/1/1893


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 18, 2007)

Sue the game developers  ..B/w which game was the boy playing?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2007)

Which console was it BTW?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> arre firangi ko kyun blame karte ho. Haven't you heard of witch hunting stories in India  *southasia.oneworld.net/article/view/151277/1/1893


 
These ppl are illitrate+idiots , firang are litrate+idiots which is even sad.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 19, 2007)

Where's Jack Thompson when you need him, eh?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2007)

This is Height Of Stupidity and really sad.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 19, 2007)

oh man! if this news reaches my mom, i'll have to listen to her lecture for atleast 1 hour everyday for the next one week how action games desensitise us and they are making the younger gen violent...blah blah


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 19, 2007)

Very unfortunate. 
   It does mean the games are getting very violent and risky.
   Recently saw some games that felt they should be restricted to movies like saw 3. How is our younger generation growing?
   I think if this continues violent games should be totally taken off the shelves for kids.
  I mean cheeez when that guy grows up to be 30 yr man what will he think ",I lost my brother for a video game ..and i killed him with my own hands? My parents and elders didint educate and guide me enough ?
  Incidences like this are only increasing more and more until it reaches out neighbourhood.
  Would you want you small kid sibling or relative attending school with such mentally deranged children ?


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Jul 20, 2007)

These type of news spread fast in offices wher my mom works and she comes and starts boiling and stops me from playing any games. 

Last day she heard news that 23 yr old killed his baby girl for acidently pulling his Xbox 360 console plug while playing Gears of War. My bro is not as big as me though he was just one and half yr late, so she came and started lecturing and shouting and all that stuff.


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 24, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> SOMETIMES WE DO USED TO THREATEN EACH OTHER WITH HAMMER


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! 



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> BAP RE!!


Why do you always start a message with BAP RE???


----------



## mustang (Jul 28, 2007)

This is a very typical case,this shows the ridiculous mentality of the boy,who killed her brother,for a very simple reason,it also shows that how a technology overcomes on peoples mind.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 28, 2007)

Stop Ranting guys  ...Whatz the name of the GAME?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 30, 2007)

ya..^^^what was the name of the game?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

You can't blame games for some dumba$$'s foolish actions..


----------



## lalam (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG! Speechless......He's just a kid so its hard to even come to term with it and give him names......I wonder what will the parents be going through though hmmmm.......


----------



## cynosure (Jul 31, 2007)

I am not a political guy, but these cases happen. Video games might have an impact on the boy but that does not mean that video games will turn all of us into blood thirsty serial killers. Who knows that he watched a super-gory movie the previous night and he wanted to test all the stunts on his bro?

I mean there was this guy aged 6-7 (in India) who just killed 4-5 girls by hitting brick on their head. Was he playing doom3, GTA, manhunt. No he was a laborer's boy, who could not afford a PS3, Pc or anything like that.

Sometimes I think why US/UK authorities allow movies like the hostel (1,2 and more if there are) and "Last house on the left" to be screened in the theatre and ban simple things like the coffee mods and Manhunt 2. 
This is pure example that the people in these countries (who frame the rules) are nothing but a group of morons.

There are news even in our newspaper which kinda show all the "negative" effects of playing video games. Give me a break. I know that these are not real bones and flesh, why should not I kill them. According to me, killing a moron in GTA is better than fracturing people's head in my colony . And given the fact that I know that the moron in GTA is nothing but a bunch of polygons, I would never dare to take the latter option.

But why should I be hot? Piracy zindabaad anyday. They ban it, but they should know ki 
"Jab tak bittorent rahega, har desh mein manhunt 2 chalega"


----------



## Ambar (Jul 31, 2007)

lol...roflmao....n1 bro...


----------

